# My 16' Sundance Skiff



## birdwelljax (Nov 9, 2009)

I have been checking out microskiff for a few months and figured I would introduce my skiff. I have a Sundance Skiff K16 with a Yam 25. I just had the platforms built last week and will start the elctrical work next so I am sure there will be questions to come. Thanks.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

welcome to the forum brother  nice boat for beating the creeks here in jax. i'll look for you out there


----------



## birdwelljax (Nov 9, 2009)

Thanks Southbound! I usually fish from Palm Valley down to Vilano. I had some luck Friday night just before dark in Palm Valley with some top water action when the wind settled. I was glad to see the fish fit the spook jr.

Another skiff pic!


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

Looks sweet! Nice and clean.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

i hit the palm valley area most of the time also,,, see ya there


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

nice skiff dude.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

nice-clean skiff,congrats on that one  ,what brand push pole is that,very nice.. -anytide


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Welcome Aboard [smiley=1-beer.gif]
Real nice rig!


----------



## birdwelljax (Nov 9, 2009)

anytide, it is a 16' pole cat but now that I put the poling platform on I am in search of a reasonably priced 20' push pole. Is anyone familiar with the push poles by Skinny water products?


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

http://www.microskiff.com/reviews/products/SkinnyWaterProducts.html


----------



## birdwelljax (Nov 9, 2009)

> http://www.microskiff.com/reviews/products/SkinnyWaterProducts.html




Good report. Looks like since I haven't been priveledged with the high dollar push poles that this may be a great option.


----------

